# Did I over do it?



## Bigmoose (Sep 7, 2012)

I have booked alot of craft shows starting this weekend at a park in my home town.  The link below is to my website that has all my craft shows that I will be doing.  Do you think I over did it?

http://www.homebrewsoaps.com/live-events.html

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Sep 7, 2012)

Bruce good for you!  The Christmas season is so important because of all the available sales.  I'll be spending the entire month of December in our local mall with a Kiosk they rent out.  Gearing up now plus doing a Wholesale Gift Show (trade show) next weekend so I could end up losing my mind over the next few months.  Oh hold on - I already lost it... :? 

Do you have more shows booked for December yet?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2012)

Heck no! You didn't over do it! You gave yourself a weekend off in September.  

I hope you have a great time at all these events and sell lots of soap, etc.


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 7, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Bruce good for you!  The Christmas season is so important because of all the available sales.  I'll be spending the entire month of December in our local mall with a Kiosk they rent out.  Gearing up now plus doing a Wholesale Gift Show (trade show) next weekend so I could end up losing my mind over the next few months.  Oh hold on - I already lost it... :?
> 
> Do you have more shows booked for December yet?



No more shows for December.  My internet sales are very strong at that point I did not think I could keep up if I booked any more.  The one show I do have in December for the last 3 years has set a new single day sales record and a new 2 day show sales record.  It is a monster, I think 400+ vendors.  It gets so busy they watch the doors and do not allow any baby strollers in.  They plug up the isles that are over 8' wide.  A super busy show.  I can't wait!

Bruce


----------

